# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Lumo Run, smart running shorts, Lumo BodyTech, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lumo BodyTech

----------


## Airicist

Lumo Run - Smart Running Shorts

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> Introducing Lumo Bodytech's revolutionary smart running shorts to coach you to run faster, and farther. Proper form is essential to help runners achieve their personal performance goals and preventing injury, but it is a challenge to maintain, particularly on long runs. Lumo Run helps runners train the same way professional athletes do, with customized coaching and research grade insights. Its features include: Continuous biomechanic measurement of the factors most closely tied to running efficiency, including cadence, stride length, ground-contact time, and pelvic rotation, among others. An invisible smart sensor integrated directly into machine-washable running shorts. Real-time audio feedback on performance delivered through a smartphone app.

----------

